# [SOLVED] Internet speed of wify is too slow but is normal in computer.



## jasonramirez (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a Cisco E1000 wireless router. One desktop computer and one PS3 is connected to it using the Ethernet wires. When doing internet speed tests using the desktop I get the proper results. Ping is 20ms, Download is 5Mbps, Upload is 0.60Mbps. In the PS3 I get the same results when doing speed tests. 

But in the iPhone or iPad I get very bad results. Ping is *740ms*, Download is 2.5Mbps, only the upload is about the same at 0.60Mbps. These results are with the iPhone / iPad being beside the wireless router, I always used to get almost the same results as the desktop a few days ago.

I tried tweaking the router's MTU - I read somewhere that instead of the default 1500, 1492 would be better. But still not fixed, that kind of made things a little worse for the desktop and PS3.

I am not too familiar with router wifi settings / tweaking. The problem just started a few days ago, I did not adjust anything, no new devices / hardwares. The wifi speed just went bananas =\


----------



## jasonramirez (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Internet speed of wify is too slow but is normal in computer.*

I checked the router's set-up using 192.1681.1 and went through the wireless portion, it had a basic view that I could switch to advance view. There were modes and channel width that could be adjusted but I figured not to mess with it for now since I was not sure how they work. Then I did a speed test again in the iPhone and everything was okay! Maybe just going through those settings rebooted / adjusted everything back to normal?

Is it also possible that my neighbors wifi is causing this? When I check available networks there are 4 wifi networks (3 neighbors, 1 mine)... Could that cause a conflict and affect my wifi internet speed because of similar frequencies and such?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Internet speed of wify is too slow but is normal in computer.*

Hello jasonramirez :wave:

www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f13...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573737.html


----------



## jasonramirez (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Internet speed of wify is too slow but is normal in computer.*

The problem was when I was doing speed test on my phone, it was checking from a server that was pretty far. I adjust and selected the proper server and it tested properly.


----------

